# Young Boats



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I dont but there is a bayboat forum. Might get some help there http://www.bayboatforum.proboards.com/


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

WillH i have some experience with the Gulf Shore 20 and the company. Let me know what sort of questions you have and I will try and answer them the best I can.


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

Im having a GS20 built right now, should be done Friday. Great boat, great company. Family owned business that really puts out a topnotch product.


----------



## fishrman (Dec 6, 2014)

I have been on a Young 20 as a guest a few times great boats owner loves it. I saw one listed for sale on The Hull Truth site.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

I knew the original designer of the bottom side of the Young 20. It's a proven design, Young took it to the next level. 

I can count the number of companies I would want to build a boat for me on one hand and Young is one of them.  Rest assured, you would be in competent hands.


----------



## 904Skiff (Apr 15, 2016)

I have a 2004 young 20. Everything on the boat is done with great thought and detail. I live in northeast Florida and it is versatile enough to go off shore or in the creeks. Couldn't ask for a better boat.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

They are really nice skiffs but huge! There is a guide in Kings Bay Crystal River that has a 22 and a 24 at his dock.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

They have a newer 17 they are putting out


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Call Clay Shidler at Hang Em'High charters in Crystal River.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=905929952870558&set=pcb.905932186203668&type=3&theater

they have a page for that

http://www.youngboats.com/captains.html


----------

